
How to get your logos removed from LogoGarden.com - antr
http://www.prejeancreative.com/pc_blog/2011/08/18/how-to-get-your-logos-removed-from-logogarden-com/
======
reemrevnivek
I didn't know what LogoGarden.com was when I read the article. This page:
<http://www.logogarden.com/our-story.php> on their site explains it
succinctly:

He provided high quality logo design using logo symbols initially developed
for large clients, but which these clients had not selected. By modifying
color, lettering style and layout, John found he could provide entrepreneurs
with outstanding results at unprecedented speed. John’s process — analyzed,
automated on the Web and expanded to include thousands of logo design symbols
...

Blech. Good that someone found a way to get the stolen logos removed. With
enough of these requests, LogoGarden.com should be hearing from their hosting
company soon.

------
antr
Scum bags. LogoGarden.com harvests logos from pros

